# Your least favorite design of E46



## RJ (Dec 24, 2001)

All of my least liked features have been listed but they are:

1) Design around armrest area with lack of space for storage that can have been easily resolved by storage bin under the armres. The design also renders one of the cup holders useless. The exposed cup holders really kill the design in this area.

I like what my Camry has: Large storage under the armrest and the cup holder flaps that hide the cup holders when not in use.

I have seen the caps you can buy to go over the cup holders which also look tacky. 

2) Lack of "standard" features as folding rear seat in the 4 door, mud/splash guards AND colour coded to match the body colour. They do save your paint around the splash guard area. I will be getting the 3M clear rock guard put arond this area.

3) Placement of the power window switches. Again I like the way my Camry has them on the driver's door armrest.

4) Poor retraction of the seat belts and the way they hit the middle pillar on removal.

5) This is my biggest objection - the black side molding strips. (How does one remove them to get them pianted?)

6) I do not like the way the accelerator pedal sits on the floor. What is the purpose of this? In my opinion it only makes the carpet messy around this area. I like the mats to have no obstruction.

7) They could atleast have give us chrome tips for the exhaust pipe. I know the 330i gets them as standard.

RJ
2002 325i


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

The non-sealing front windows in the coupes.


----------



## ict330xi (Dec 23, 2001)

Cupholders waste space. Don't drink (anything) and drive. There is a sliding door replacement part for the cupholders see http://www.drinkholders.com/auto/

has anybody done this? If so does it look good. I like the sliding compartment. Would help alot with lack of storage.


----------



## DKJBama330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *- Lack of storage space
> - Unremovable cupholders (for cleaning)
> - No down-tilting side mirror in reverse on 5-speed
> - No in-dash CD changer
> ...


Cupholders come out, just pull up at the back of them. 5-Speed does have mirror tilt down. You have to have the memory seats that come with PP for it to function.

DKJ


----------

